
Ask HN: Looking for PDP-11 Emulator - strategarius
If possible, not JS&#x2F;browser emulator, I would like to see as &quot;seamless&quot; integration as possible, ideally running UNIX or BSD from the regular Linux terminal
======
DougGwyn
If you find SIMH, look for a "software" folder nearby, which contains several
operating systems. Some of them, like Unix, may be tricky to install unless
you have an installer's guide. BitSavers.org is a good site for documentation
and several items of system software.

------
4x5-Guy
There is the pidp-11. I believe it does use a modified version of simh behind
the scenes though.

[https://hackaday.io/project/8069-pidp-11](https://hackaday.io/project/8069-pidp-11)

------
lsllc
SIMH is great:

[https://github.com/simh/simh](https://github.com/simh/simh)

